# Found 1 yellow Today!



## emerald3172 (Apr 7, 2013)

My daughter found 1 yellow morel today in Knox County in Indiana only 1 but its a start. I think by next Friday it will be ON!


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

awesome congrats! poked around today northern indiana mainly shed hunting but kept an eye out for shrooms and found nothing.. temps this week along with rain should bring them about next weekend only thing by end of the week it drops down to like 32 at night


----------

